
Snap telemetry framework by Intel - sandlbn
https://github.com/intelsdi-x/snap
======
kraig
This blog post does a good job of breaking it down. looks pretty good and a
nice shift from current metric collectors

[http://nickapedia.com/2015/12/02/what-if-collecting-data-
cen...](http://nickapedia.com/2015/12/02/what-if-collecting-data-center-
telemetry-was-a-snap/)

